# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services > [Selling] Super Moderator Middleman service -- With after-trade help!

## Parog

*Hello fellow traders! 

I'm proud to announce that I, a member of the OwnedCore staff team and trusted member, will be helping everyday traders in using our forums to trade safely and efficiently starting today! 

After successfully middle-manning the sales of WoW Legion Alpha wave invites for an anonymous Blizzard employee earlier this year, an expensive product that had no tangible proof until the next waves of invites went out with no ETA, I realized how much of a difference it meant to have someone trusted within the community handle the safety of your investments. 

By using a middleman, you can raise the price of your products as that buyer-seller trust adds a value that can't be bought by itself. People are always willing to spend a little ( or a lot ) more to know they won't be left empty-handed and won't have to worry about each step of the trade. I make sure to post in your thread when middle-manning, using a middleman as a seller gives you credibility for future potential buyers.

Each step I take in how I middleman is to protect both the seller and buyer should either one try anything after the trade has been completed. This is a result of years of experience trading easily scammable products like cd-keys, unprotected private software, etc. 

Please contact me by sending me a Private Message here if you would like me to handle the middle-manning of all your trades on a specific thread. We can work an agreement. Otherwise, if you are looking for a middleman for a single trade, please look below. 
*


*My responsibilities as a middleman:*
Providing the safest known trade methods for both seller and buyers, through years of experience, without having to spend a ton of time .Looking into the buyer and seller for known scamming activities on various online platforms before the trade -- including but not limited to: multiple accounts.Ensuring there is proof of every step of the trade.Personal help to solve dispute through OwnedCore/Paypal if something happens after the trade, within reasonable means.


*Your responsibilities as a trader:*
Providing me with the following information: 
What is the seller and buyer's OwnedCore account name?What is the thread link (OwnedCore only, feel free to create one if it's not already done.) being used to trade?What is the seller and buyer's Skype information?What are you trading with the exact amount and what are you expecting to receive for it, with the exact amount as well? IE: I am trading 4000 Path of Exile temp HC league Chaos Orbs for his/her 3500 d2jsp forum gold.For accounts, please include what information is being given to the buyer for the trade (Not the actual information, just name what kind) such as password, secret question/answer etc if applicable, so I can confirm with the buyer before the trade begins. 


*Middleman Fee:*
10% of the amount, a minimum amount of 15$ USD - Paypal only!


*Total time needed for a trade: 
*15 minutes once the 3 way conversation starts, assuming no one has to go AFK mid-trade. Please plan ahead if at all possible.


*How I middleman my trades:* 

Let's pretend a trade is happening between 2 users named Wetop and DrillRoll. Wetop is selling a WoW account, DrillRoll will purchase it. DrillRoll comes here and wants to use a middleman and agreed to cover the fee for his own safety. 

DrillRoll sends me a PM with ALL the information I ask above and then add me on skype using the button below.I confirm the fee with DrillRoll on skype and that both traders are ready to trade right now as there is no refund.I PM DrillRoll asking for his paypal address so I can request the fee.DrillRoll accepts the money request. I PM Wetop with a button to add me to skype and a link to this thread so he's aware of how the trade will proceed.I make a 3 way conversation between the Wetop, DrillBit and myself on skype and confirm the agreements of the trade with both of them.I post on the trade thread being used to trade, with what is being agreed on and mentioning that I am middle-manning the trade on behalf of DrillRoll.While I look into the background of Wetop and DrillBit for scamming activities, I ask that they ask any question they might still have before the trade happens.Once both Wetop and DrillBit are ready to trade, I will ask Wetop to PM me the full information agreed to be traded earlier.I will ask Wetop to send a money request to DrillBit.DrillBit accepts the Paypal money request and Wetop has his money.I copy paste the full PM Wetop sent me earlier with the account info to DrillBit.I will ask both Wetop and DrillBit to confirm that they received what was agreed on, and if so, encourage the buyer to leave feedback to the seller on his thread.I will ask Wetop and DrillBit to stay in the 3 way conversation, and to only post again in it should there be a problem with the account or the payment. This allows me to have all the proofs on hand should something happen after the trade.

----------


## Eryx

Parog is a highly respected and trusted member of the OwnedCore staff, and for max trade safety I recommend his service!

Eryxon
OwnedCore trade admin

----------


## hackerlol

> *Parog is a highly respected and trusted member of the OwnedCore staff, and for max trade safety I recommend his service*!
> 
> Eryxon
> OwnedCore trade admin


I would second that.

I would also recommend Parog for advise on Apple products.....because he loves those.

----------

